
The Top 7 mistakes I made at Sampa, a Startup tale. - BioGeek
http://marcelo.sampasite.com/brave-tech-world/e/Top-7-mistakes-at-Sampa-a-Startu.htm
======
mynameishere
Mistake #8. Causing unneeded confusion with the name:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samba_%28software%29>

~~~
staunch
Not sure this would be much of a problem with consumers. How many people know
about open source reverse engineered implementations of file sharing
protocols?

It might even be a plus. Samba is a successful project, perhaps they can milk
some of that goodwill from the subconsciouses of those who do know.

------
jwecker
Good stuff. Not really anything new from the YC philosophy of business, but
nice to hear it from someone in the trenches. BTW- welcome back BioGeek!

